# Hey, i like this music: Now ridicule me



## millionrainbows

The Blue Danube, Barber of Seville themes, De Beers Diamond Music, William Tell Overture, The Carpenters, Grand Funk Railroad, Peer Gynt Suite...


----------



## Ingélou

Nobody of my age & British would dream of ridiculing you re William Tell. We'd be incriminating ourselves since we all grew up with The Lone Ranger!

If anyone's seen 'Brassed Off', the William Tell at the finale of the film is magnificent also!


----------



## starry

I don't know the 3rd thing I'll have to look it up.  But looks like some fine things there, _Goodbye to Love_ is my favourite Carpenters song.


----------



## KenOC

millionrainbows said:


> The Blue Danube, Barber of Seville themes, De Beers Diamond Music, William Tell Overture, The Carpenters, Grand Funk Railroad, Peer Gynt Suite...


Ha! Now you've done it! Exposed your true colors! Reminds me of Babbitt, no, not the composer guy... :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler

millionrainbows said:


> The Blue Danube, Barber of Seville themes, De Beers Diamond Music, William Tell Overture, The Carpenters, Grand Funk Railroad, Peer Gynt Suite...


You ***! Don't you know that stuff is only for newbies? :lol:


----------



## DrKilroy

The first one doesn't really surprise me - this was also the favourite of the Second Viennese School. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Crudblud

I like Roy Orbison, the Andrews Sisters and Santo & Johnny. Bring it on.


----------



## Ingélou

If this is a 'Music Anonymous' meeting, I confess to liking 'Nellie the Elephant' & 'Sparky the magic piano'. Can I have the therapy now?


----------



## Art Rock

ABBA, Carpenters, Uriah Heep, U2, Coldplay, Queen, the list goes on and on... 
Bolero, Peer Gynt, Sheherazade, Vltava, still love them............

Don't see the problem though - everyone has its own taste, and as far as I am concerned I don't give a hoot what someone else thinks of it.


----------



## starry




----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> I like Roy Orbison, the Andrews Sisters and Santo & Johnny. Bring it on.


Roy Orbison! Those were the days, my friend..., Orbison could be relied upon to start a song easy, and finish it hard. He understood crescendo.


----------



## KenOC

DrKilroy said:


> The first one doesn't really surprise me - this was also the favourite of the Second Viennese School.


Brahms liked it too, but he was always a kind of lightweight.


----------



## deggial

can't beat a good march - with bonus clapping!


----------



## Taggart

Crudblud said:


> I like Roy Orbison, the Andrews Sisters and Santo & Johnny. Bring it on.


A drinking man! What's it going to be:






Or maybe a little drinking and dancing


----------



## Couchie

I like early 90's Mariah Carey. Do I win?


----------



## Kieran

Nope, I win.

Lana del Ray...


----------



## CypressWillow

David Gates/Bread; Don McLean; theme from the original Hawaii Five-0; Bossa Nova by Jobim/Bonfa/de Moraes; My Funny Valentine by just about anyone...and the list goes on....


----------



## starry

More David Gates





And of course Thai pop music has had some of the greatest melodies of this century.  My favourite song of the year so far...


----------



## GreenMamba

Ravel's Bolero, Loretta Lynn's Van Lear Rose, Cyndi Lauper singing I Drove All Night, Digital Underground's Humpty Dance


----------



## deggial

@Couchie: Emotions is a good album.

I will laugh and point at anyone who admits to liking this:


----------



## violadude




----------



## KenOC

deggial said:


> I will laugh and point at anyone who admits to liking this:


He shudda quit after Hansel and Gretel... :lol:


----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy

Couchie said:


> I like early 90's Mariah Carey. Do I win?


wow... I mean, just.... wow


----------



## Weston

Grand Funk Railroad. Uriah Heep. We've got some knowledgeable hard rock fans here. I can't say I have anything to confess on the classical front. Well, okay. I sort of like Ferde Grofe, The Grand Canyon Suite.

Oh, I know! Claude Bolling.






and the Swingle Singers.


----------



## CypressWillow

ohhh myyy guh! The Swingle Singers? Bwahahaha! Whatever the prize is, Weston, you win.
Hahaha.
*goes away shaking her head*


----------



## CypressWillow

Still chuckling.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Okay, here goes . . . I like Kenny G.

He took an instrument which in the hands of jazz players sounded like a duck after swallowing sandpaper, gave it a beautiful tone, and just played the melody with ornaments and subtle shades of dynamics. Of course, I'm not talking about his improvising, just his melodic technique. 

The Carpenters have been mentioned. Their sax player was amazing - tasteful is the word I'd use.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Okay, here goes . . . I like Kenny G.

He took an instrument which in the hands of jazz players sounded like a duck after swallowing sandpaper, gave it a beautiful tone, and just played the melody with ornaments and subtle shades of dynamics.

Accckkk!

I suppose there's nothing wrong with liking Kenny G...

(attempting to muffle laughter)

... but no need to justify this lapse by ragging on real music by jazz musicians. By the way... there are sax players in the realm of jazz who are every bit as smooth and melodic as you could want. Charlie Rouse (who worked with Monk) and Paul Desmond (known for his work with Dave Brubeck) immediately come to mind.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Now here's a favorite disc of mine that drives all my studio mates into heavy sighs and eye rolling:










And it boasts of one of the all-time "great" covers too boot. :lol:


----------



## KenOC

CypressWillow said:


> ohhh myyy guh! The Swingle Singers? Bwahahaha! Whatever the prize is, Weston, you win.
> Hahaha.
> *goes away shaking her head*


I may be the only person in the world with the Goldbergs performed by the Jacques Loussier Trio. For the sake of suffering humanity, I hope so.


----------



## clavichorder

Should also be, "I think these weird things about classical music, now ridicule me."


I think that English Renaissance composers are highly underrated and so I took the time to appreciate them. Same with Medtner. I also actually like Clementi sonatina's and from there I am very well equipped to have a hey day with his sonatas. Carl Philip Emanuel Bach is the best, second only to Wilhelm Freidemann Bach who was possibly as brilliant as his father if not more so musically, but had that shadow over him that he didn't want to mess with maybe? JCF Bach is also incredible. Telemann was great and so was Haydn, all hail the productive musical imaginations that make positive and pleasant sounding music with infinite variety. 

I also like Alan Hovhaness who was a student of Martinu, a musical talent of genius that would have been better recognized in another era that wasn't as focused on the individual masterpiece. Hovhaness should never be mistaken for new age or silly movie music, he had his own voice mostly free of that association, before film composers were really doing their thing in his way.

Also, Medtner was carrying the torch of classical tonal music very bravely, and was not merely reactionary, but progressively tonal because he was wise about how tonal music(even common practice) is actually pleasant and still full of many possibilities, not dried up at all, very far from it theoretically.

Emmanuel Chabrier was every bit as fine a composer as Faure and Debussy, but also more to my tastes.

Atonal music is fun too of course. I like Elliot Carter, what a G he was.

And I love the Rolling Stones and english rock bands. And Thelonius Monk. And more.

This is endless. Let the hate happen.\

P.S.

A good Tchaikovsky ballet mvt. or a suite by Bach, or a Strauss waltz is a comfort. And Handel's famous stuff is lovely.

And John Cage had a very worthy concept, makes me feel ready to be a sound philosopher and scientist. Harry Partch really went all the way with some radical stuff that I wish to know more about.


----------



## Manxfeeder

StlukesguildOhio said:


> ... but no need to justify this lapse by ragging on real music by jazz musicians. By the way... there are sax players in the realm of jazz who are every bit as smooth and melodic as you could want. Charlie Rouse (who worked with Monk) and Paul Desmond (known for his work with Dave Brubeck) immediately come to mind.


If the point of this thread is to draw friendly fire, it looks like I succeeded. In my defense, I was speaking of the soprano saxophone. I agree with you that there is no shortage of golden toned alto, tenor, and baritone sax players.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

My studio mate... an old jazz lover who had the chance to see several of the greats live... calls them "honkers". Coletrane being his least favorite. But even Coletrane had a mellow side:


----------



## neoshredder

I'd probably get ridiculed more for what I don't like. But I'll keep that to myself.


----------



## millionrainbows

The Mannix Theme (yes, I have the CD), Pink Panther, Peter Gunn (Henry Mancini), The Star Trek Theme, The Night Has A Thousand Eyes (Bobby Vee), Mecca (Gene Pitney), Tubby the Tuba, Pachabel's Canon, Sea of Love (Phil Phillips), WPLJ (The Four Deuces)...


----------



## Weston

clavichorder said:


> I think that English Renaissance composers are highly underrated and so I took the time to appreciate them. Same with Medtner.


I took me about twelve seconds to appreciate Medtner, though I guess that's an ongoing process.

However, I have yet to appreciate Johann Christian Bach (if that's who JCF is), that dire traitor to proper counterpoint and polyphony. This dumbed down _style galante_ is just a fad. You'll see!


----------



## neoshredder

I really like Galante Music and prefer early Mozart Symphonies over his later ones.


----------



## PetrB

millionrainbows said:


> The Blue Danube, Barber of Seville themes, De Beers Diamond Music, William Tell Overture, The Carpenters, Grand Funk Railroad, Peer Gynt Suite...


*zOMG, how teddibly low-brow and common of you. I guess Messiaen was just not enough for you *


----------



## Novelette

KenOC said:


> Brahms liked it too, but he was always a kind of lightweight.


That line is most eminently quotable!


----------



## oogabooha

Art Rock said:


> ABBA


I would actually argue that ABBA's records (although mainly Voulez-Vous) contain some of the best songwriting in the last century.


----------



## Feathers

oogabooha said:


> I would actually argue that ABBA's records (although mainly Voulez-Vous) contain some of the best songwriting in the last century.


Yeah I like ABBA a lot too, and I always listen to them in the car. (I can't listen to classical music in the car because it gets interrupted way too frequently and I can't tell if the music is distracting me from the driving or the driving is distracting me from the music.) At first I thought it'd be the type of music I'd get tired of quickly, but it turned out to be great even with repeated listening.


----------



## Sid James

I quite like classical pops type pieces, but it depends on the piece. Some things I've liked since hearing them as a kid (eg. Mozart's or Tchaikovsky's big hits) but others I avoid (Beethoven's 5th symphony, despite him being one of my fav composers).

Andrew Lloyd Webber is one of my favourite living composers. & I like musicals quite a lot, Kander & Ebb's _Cabaret _is one of my favourite pieces full stop. I like some crossover as well. Not a fanatic of it, but I don't mind it from time to time. Light classical as well. Guys like Mantovani & Andre Rieu, for example. & also classical mixed with comedy, eg. Victor Borge of earlier times and guys like Tim Minchin of today.

As for non-classical, in terms of things easily disparaged, I think Michael Jackson's music is pretty good, even if taken as a songwriter of so many hits that are still covered by others today. I also like people like David Bowie, Phil Collins, Shirley Bassey, to name three (but not fanatically, I just like them now and then). In jazz, R&B, soul, rock & stuff like country which I'm only getting into now, my taste is varied. But there's things I absolutely hate (eg. Tom Jones' _Sex Bomb_).



Art Rock said:


> ...
> 
> Don't see the problem though - everyone has its own taste, and as far as I am concerned I don't give a hoot what someone else thinks of it.


Exactly, that's what I think too.


----------



## techniquest

I really like Ferde Grofe's "Grand Canyon Suite"...


----------



## Wood

The song title is embarrassing here, not the music:






Not a candidate for the best looking musician thread.


----------



## Wood

Ingenue said:


> If this is a 'Music Anonymous' meeting, I confess to liking 'Nellie the Elephant' & 'Sparky the magic piano'. Can I have the therapy now?


I note that Taggert always 'likes' Ingenue's posts and vice versa.

Is this not an example of the nepotism that made England what it isn't today?

:devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Couchie said:


> I like early 90's Mariah Carey. Do I win?


Getting close but I think there might be other contenders. Now to clarify did you like her for her music?

Answer that one and we will have a better idea if you need help!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Art Rock said:


> ABBA, Carpenters, Uriah Heep, U2, Coldplay, Queen, the list goes on and on...
> Bolero, Peer Gynt, Sheherazade, Vltava, still love them............
> 
> Don't see the problem though - everyone has its own taste, and as far as I am concerned I don't give a hoot what someone else thinks of it.


The second classical list is ok but!
Carpenters, Uriah Heep, U2, Coldplay, Queen, the list goes on and on... 
Almost scared to suggest, is there any more to this list..............


----------



## Couchie

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Getting close but I think there might be other contenders. Now to clarify did you like her for her music?
> 
> Answer that one and we will have a better idea if you need help!


Voice like heaven! Unfortunately took a sharp turn for the worse in the 2000's.


----------



## science

clavichorder said:


> I think that English Renaissance composers are highly underrated and so I took the time to appreciate them.


Like for this.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Couchie said:


> Voice like heaven! Unfortunately took a sharp turn for the worse in the 2000's.


Good point, silly of me to question really. Now if you had said Whitney would that be the same?

But I like my own "music", so what can I say!


----------



## ptr

millionrainbows said:


> The Blue Danube, Barber of Seville themes, De Beers Diamond Music, William Tell Overture, The Carpenters, Grand Funk Railroad, Peer Gynt Suite...


For me, it is sign of a mature person to be able to admit to guilty pleasures! 

/ptr


----------



## Couchie

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Good point, silly of me to question really. Now if you had said Whitney would that be the same?
> 
> But I like my own "music", so what can I say!


No, I do not care for Whitney. Habitual cocaine user who faked her vibrato.


----------



## Ingélou

hayd said:


> I note that Taggert always 'likes' Ingenue's posts and vice versa.
> 
> Is this not an example of the nepotism that made England what it isn't today?
> 
> :devil:


No, it's an example of a strong marriage - but then we are rather unconventional. 

NB: TaggArt - your 'Taggert' being an example of the poor spelling that makes the world what it isn't today? Go to the back of the class with that great misuser of apostrophes, EddieRUKiddingVarese!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Couchie said:


> No, I do not care for Whitney. Habitual cocaine user who faked her vibrato.


I was just testing


----------



## Taggart

hayd said:


> I note that Taggert always 'likes' Ingenue's posts and vice versa.
> 
> Is this not an example of the nepotism that made England what it isn't today?
> 
> :devil:


Nope, just a bit of friendly :kiss: backscratching.

To keep this on topic, may I add that I like the Watersons, Steeleye Span, the Chieftains, Planxty and the Boys of the Lough. (Why do folk groups have such "wet" names?  )


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I must admit to liking Captain Matchbox Whoopee Band (have a few of there albums), with great songs like "Your Feets Too Big" (cover), Who Walks in When I Walk Out and Thump'n Pig And Puff'n Billy with their song "Captain Straight Man"


----------



## Bone

I think I should be in serious contention......





Or maybe this one wins it


----------



## millionrainbows

Sid James said:


> Andrew Lloyd Webber is one of my favourite living composers. & I like musicals quite a lot, Kander & Ebb's _Cabaret _is one of my favourite pieces full stop.


Now I'm going to ridicule you. Ha ha haaa...


----------



## Manxfeeder

StlukesguildOhio said:


> My studio mate... an old jazz lover who had the chance to see several of the greats live... calls them "honkers". Coletrane being his least favorite. But even Coletrane had a mellow side:


Cool! I was able to see a few myself when they were in LA; unfortunately, Coltrane was dead before I became aware of him. I probably wouldn't have liked hearing him anyway; I'm not a fan of his constant one-volume bombardments. Which fits into this thread: I don't like his album One Up, One Down - it's too relentless. And that's blasphemous among some circles.

But I agree; Coltrane could get a good sound out of his tenor. Personally, his _tone_ itself isn't among my favorites - it's more of a cry.

But listen to Coltrane play Greensleeves on a soprano sax. The _sound_ he gets out of that poor instrument is awful. And unfortunately, that sound is what other jazz musicians seemed to emulate when they picked up the soprano. Hence, my appreciation for Kenny G.

(Just a side note, of John Coltrane's group, I prefer Pharoah Sanders' sound, both on tenor and soprano.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kieran said:


> Nope, I win.
> 
> Lana del Ray...


I haven't heard her before; I just now heard a couple of her songs, the one I remember being the one about death where she sits in a church. I got the feeling that she hasn't got the years behind her for what she's trying to convey, i.e., she let a few cliches slip into her lyrics, the music didn't quite fit the words, and her phrasing wasn't nuanced enough for what she was trying to get across. Do you get that same feeling, or did I miss something?

(This isn't meant as criticism; I'm really wanting to be educated.)


----------



## CypressWillow

All right, now for one of my deepest, darkest secrets. I watch this sucker occasionally! Not because I like it, but because it makes me feel so, well, um, superior! I'm in sort of an ecstasy of disdain every time.






In a word: yikes!
I understand the singer was actually a very nice person and well-loved in Russia.


----------



## Art Rock

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The second classical list is ok but!
> Carpenters, Uriah Heep, U2, Coldplay, Queen, the list goes on and on...
> Almost scared to suggest, is there any more to this list..............


Plenty. 

How about selected songs of George Michael, Robbie Williams, Boney M, Lady Gaga, and so on.... All on the car MP3 stick that I prepared.


----------



## clavichorder

Weston said:


> I took me about twelve seconds to appreciate Medtner, though I guess that's an ongoing process.
> 
> However, I have yet to appreciate Johann Christian Bach (if that's who JCF is), that dire traitor to proper counterpoint and polyphony. This dumbed down _style galante_ is just a fad. You'll see!


Wait a minute. JCF is Johann Christoph Friedrich weston! Christoph Friedrich I think was J.S.'s favorite ultimately, and the best interpreter of his dad's organ works. Johann Christian is the traitor. I appreciate him for his rebelliousness, but don't find his music as ultimately satisfying.

Remember, 4 great Bach son composers and I think there was a 5th one that died younger.


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> Okay, here goes . . . I like Kenny G.


I appreciate your bravery, and also the fact that you have kept those records away from me.


----------



## science

Wow. Y'all're a little too open-minded for me. I stick pretty much to the artsier musics of the world. 

Of course in addition to western classical, jazz, Indian classical, world folk and so on that category ("artsy music") now must include old classics in blues, folk, country, and so on. Once pop culture moves far enough on from, say, Louis Armstrong or Hank Williams or Chuck Berry or Bob Dylan or ABBA or The Clash, their music can undergo a sort of apotheosis and they become "classic." After that, listening to such music is no longer "a guilty pleasure," but instead it is nearly straightforward elitism, occasionally with that mild salting of understated self-conscious irony that distinguishes the truly elite cultural elite from the merely elite cultural elite. 

I consider "middlebrow" classical music - Strauss family waltzes, 1812 Overture, Hungarian or Slavonic Dances, all that - as legitimate as highbrow; to me it is interesting to know how such works have been viewed through time, and it is even more important to consider whether such views have any actual merit, but I am populist enough to oppose vehemently expressions of scorn for people who enjoy middlebrow works. Such snobbery disgusts and enrages me. 

Of course in my own way, I'm a super-snob. I scorn ordinary snobs with a viciousness orders of magnitude more intense than most of them scorn the masses. And so occasionally... I've received warnings from the good moderators here.... 

As always, such strong feelings arise from conflicts within my own self. My own guilty pleasure music is primarily that middlebrow stuff. For reasons explained above I would never consider the likes of the Stanley Brothers or Black Sabbath as guilty pleasure music. And really lowbrow stuff rarely tempts me, because - for whatever reason (I refer to the discussion about the mysteries of our subconscious mind in the 'conventional' thread) - I almost never like it. 

Moby is an exception, but I consider that a kind of gateway into more legitimate music in the electronic/ambient/etc traditions, and I trust that in time his music will undergo the great apotheosis as well. 

Rather, on the whole my guilty pleasure music is middlebrow classical music. Though I recognize that it often - but not as often as its cultured despisers pretend - lacks the complexity or subtlety of the true highbrow stuff, I simply like it anyway. I'd rather be more consistently discerning, but who has time? I have work to do and so many things to read, and my wife wants a bit of my time too, so for now I'll have to let what is, be.


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


> The Blue Danube, Barber of Seville themes, De Beers Diamond Music, William Tell Overture, The Carpenters, Grand Funk Railroad, Peer Gynt Suite...


Ridicule you? Now I've (allegedly) drawn the moderators attention to myself? Are you kidding?


----------



## Kieran

Manxfeeder said:


> I haven't heard her before; I just now heard a couple of her songs, the one I remember being the one about death where she sits in a church. I got the feeling that she hasn't got the years behind her for what she's trying to convey, i.e., she let a few cliches slip into her lyrics, the music didn't quite fit the words, and her phrasing wasn't nuanced enough for what she was trying to get across. Do you get that same feeling, or did I miss something?
> 
> (This isn't meant as criticism; I'm really wanting to be educated.)


I'd never be a man to presume he could educate you, but to me I like the bubble-gum catchiness, the faux-shadow and fifties cheerleader cuteness of it all. Have a listen and tell me you didn't want to sing along. 

And yes, I think you're right about how the words and music diverge. But not the way I sing it! :lol::tiphat:


----------



## deggial

Art Rock said:


> Plenty.
> 
> How about selected songs of [blah blah], *Boney M*, [gah gah], and so on.... All on the car MP3 stick that I prepared.


and who doesn't love some boney?!

metalheads do:






Bollywood lovers do:


----------



## Wood

Taggart said:


> Nope, just a bit of friendly :kiss: backscratching.
> 
> To keep this on topic, may I add that I like the Watersons, Steeleye Span, the Chieftains, Planxty and the Boys of the Lough. (Why do folk groups have such "wet" names?  )


Yowzie.

Not to mention Silly Wizard and The Tannahill Weavers.

One more of mine:


----------



## EricABQ

When I'm channel surfing through the radio stations, if I come upon a Ke$ha song, I will sometimes stop surfing and listen to it.


And by "sometimes" I mean every single time.


I'm not proud of this, but it is what it is.


----------



## Kivimees

Couchie said:


> I like early 90's Mariah Carey. Do I win?


Until someone admits to liking Tony Orlando and Dawn, I think victory is not yet at hand.


----------



## neoshredder

Anyone like Bieber? That would be the ultimate artist choice to ridicule. :lol:


----------



## tdc

I really enjoyed a lot of the music from Zelda: _Skyward Sword_


----------



## samurai

Grand Funk Railroad rules, especially _*Closer to Home!*_


----------



## Feathers

Well, I got into classical music through Richard Clayderman (whom I still sometimes listen to), and I like the Nyan Cat song. 

....and yeah.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kieran said:


> And yes, I think you're right about how the words and music diverge. But not the way I sing it! :lol::tiphat:


Ha! Maybe you can arrange a duet.

I understand she likes Ginsberg's poetry. I wish someone would hook her up with Jack Kerouac. His confessional style combined with questioning Catholicism would enhance her poetry. Maybe you can bring it up when you get together.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like this, as it is (with MIDI instruments):






Do _I_ win?


----------



## KenOC

neoshredder said:


> Anyone like Bieber? That would be the ultimate artist choice to ridicule. :lol:


Bieber's Wiki entry suggests that he may not be deeply concerned with our ridicule.

"Bieber has received numerous awards, including both Artist of the Year Awards at the 2010 American Music Awards and the 2012 American Music Awards, and was nominated for Best New Artist and Best Pop Vocal Album at the 53rd Grammy Awards. With a global fan base, termed as "Beliebers", and over 33 million followers on Twitter, he was named by Forbes magazine in 2012 as the third-most powerful celebrity in the world. He had earned an estimated US$55 million in the previous 12 months. As of May 2012, Bieber has sold 15 million albums."


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> He was named by Forbes magazine in 2012 as the third-most powerful celebrity in the world. He had earned an estimated US$55 million in the previous 12 months. As of May 2012, Bieber has sold 15 million albums."


Yeah, we may snicker, but he's laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Kieran

Manxfeeder said:


> Ha! Maybe you can arrange a duet.
> 
> I understand she likes Ginsberg's poetry. I wish someone would hook her up with Jack Kerouac. His confessional style combined with questioning Catholicism would enhance her poetry. Maybe you can bring it up when you get together.


She keeps moidering me to meet, but that's very off-putting, ya know what I mean?


----------



## cwarchc

Kivimees said:


> Until someone admits to liking Tony Orlando and Dawn, I think victory is not yet at hand.


Surely everybody appreciates the "magnificence" of this classic


----------



## neoshredder

KenOC said:


> Bieber's Wiki entry suggests that he may not be deeply concerned with our ridicule.
> 
> "Bieber has received numerous awards, including both Artist of the Year Awards at the 2010 American Music Awards and the 2012 American Music Awards, and was nominated for Best New Artist and Best Pop Vocal Album at the 53rd Grammy Awards. With a global fan base, termed as "Beliebers", and over 33 million followers on Twitter, he was named by Forbes magazine in 2012 as the third-most powerful celebrity in the world. He had earned an estimated US$55 million in the previous 12 months. As of May 2012, Bieber has sold 15 million albums."


I lose all hope in all mankind because of things like this. Just type a letter in youtube and be ready for the disappointment.


----------



## KenOC

neoshredder said:


> Anyone like Bieber? That would be the ultimate artist choice to ridicule. :lol:


Don't know why everyone's so down on Bieber. Agree he's a bit out of fashion, but I enjoy his Rosary Sonatas...


----------



## neoshredder

KenOC said:


> Don't know why everyone's so down on Bieber. Agree he's a bit out of fashion, but I enjoy his Rosary Sonatas...


In that case, I got Biber fever.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

MacLeod said:


> Ridicule you? Now I've (allegedly) drawn the moderators attention to myself? Are you kidding?


Someone said kidding and moderators in the same sentence, now that is worrying.

Ok here's my go at being ridiculed, I didn't want to do it "really" but you forced me into it.................. Best not to try to explain this!


----------



## millionrainbows

The Greatest Video Game Music, Poltergeist soundtrack, Dune soundtrack, Julie London (_Julie Is Her Name _vols. 1 & 2,_ About the Blues)_, Children of Bodom, The Best of Red Sovine (_Phantom 309, Gitty-Up Go_), Johnny Paycheck: The Little Darlin' Years (_Pardon Me, I've Got Someone to Kill), _ The Capitol Ultra-Lounge series...


----------



## neoshredder

I'm walking in the spiderwebs. Yeah I liked some of the pop in the late 90's. It was what I grew up with.


----------



## deggial

Feathers said:


> Well, I got into classical music through Richard Clayderman (whom I still sometimes listen to)


the original Andre Rieu! the blue rinse gallery is on your side


----------



## Taggart

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ok here's my go at being ridiculed, I didn't want to do it "really" but you forced me into it.................. Best not to try to explain this!


Obviously he's been here and been very disappointed






And I though American Country music was bad!

A British take on antipodean folk music:


----------



## IBMchicago

I like these guys - I just can't help myself.


----------



## DeepR

Couchie said:


> No, I do not care for Whitney. Habitual cocaine user who faked her vibrato.


Whitney Houston was a far greater singer in her prime.


----------



## DeepR

The Blue Danube is a great piece, when listened to once a year!  I made a tradition of it to catch it every year at the end of the new year's concert... terrible hangover or not.


----------



## deggial

DeepR said:


> Whitney Houston was a far greater singer in her prime.







so adorable!


----------



## Ebab

DeepR said:


> Whitney Houston was a far greater singer in her prime.


Whitney Houston influenced a whole generation of singers, certainly _including_ Mariah Carey. Mariah Carey's debut album was a carbon copy of Houston's distinct singing style (OK, plus the whistle register) and musical style, also using her producers, mixed in a way that even trained ears could mistake Carey for Houston.

Not taking anything away from Mariah Carey's own merits (that she does have), but Houston had claimed the grounds that Carey could build on.

I'm not ashamed of adoring Whitney's talent, and that includes large frustrations caused by her ever-mainstream and often uninspired material. This voice had been meant for more.


----------



## deggial

Ebab said:


> I'm not ashamed of adoring Whitney's talent, and that includes large frustrations caused by her ever-mainstream and often uninspired material. This voice had been meant for more.


indeed, very similar situation and tragic ending to Amy Winehouse.


----------



## jtbell

Sousa marches. So shoot me.


----------



## millionrainbows

> No, I do not care for Whitney. Habitual cocaine user who faked her vibrato.


That's like saying "I don't like Charlie Parker's music because he used heroin."



> Sousa marches. So shoot me.


Okay. BANG! plop! :lol:


----------



## Taggart

jtbell said:


> Sousa marches. So shoot me.


Anybody whose music is used for Monty Python can't be all bad!


----------



## moody

Art Rock said:


> Plenty.
> 
> How about selected songs of George Michael, Robbie Williams, Boney M, Lady Gaga, and so on.... All on the car MP3 stick that I prepared.


I know you don't mean it...I hope.
I'm glad to say that I've never heard of 80% of the names that have been mentioned...and before anyone starts wittering on about age I was no different when I was a teen.
Mind you I have many Bing Crosby recordings..he's always dead on the note which is more than you can say about many singers.


----------



## moody

science said:


> Like for this.


Like what ?


----------



## Taggart

moody said:


> have many Bing Crosby recordings..he's always dead on the note which is more than you can say about many singers.


An unfortunate turn of phrase


----------



## millionrainbows

The Monkees (_More of the Monkees, Headquarters, Pisces Aquarius Capricorn & Jones_), Foreigner (first 3 albums), The Buzzcocks, The Damned, Dead Boys, The Ramones, Generation X, Dead Kennedys, Black Flag, King's X, The Clash...


----------



## moody

Taggart said:


> An unfortunate turn of phrase


I suppose that's quite amusing----for a Scot!


----------



## Ingélou

moody said:


> I suppose that's quite amusing----for a Scot!


Yes, very much in the Fraser-of-Dad's-army style: 'We're doomed...doomed!'


----------



## Ebab

deggial said:


> indeed, very similar situation and tragic ending to Amy Winehouse.


Musically, I think Amy Winehouse did more or less what she felt was her thing, and bless her for that.

But with Whitney, so much sounded like filtered through an army of producers, executives, "advisors", analysts, PR agents, ... sad.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Barry Manilow!
I'm not ashamed either.


----------



## Kieran

MagneticGhost said:


> Barry Manilow!
> I'm not ashamed either.


Get OUT!!! :devil:


----------



## Cheyenne

Shostakovich's film soundtracks, even the lesser ones. I just like the idea that he put basically zero effort into them.


----------



## Taggart

millionrainbows said:


> The Monkees (_More of the Monkees, Headquarters, Pisces Aquarius Capricorn & Jones_), Foreigner (first 3 albums), The Buzzcocks, The Damned Dead Boys, The Ramones, Generation X, Dead Kennedys, Black Flag, King's X, The Clash...


The requiems section is here.

PS How do you know that the Dead Boys are damned?


----------



## moody

MagneticGhost said:


> Barry Manilow!
> I'm not ashamed either.


Oh no,not him.


----------



## deggial

MagneticGhost said:


> Barry Manilow!
> I'm not ashamed either.







mwahahaha! sorry, I meant :lol:


----------



## DeepR

I'd like to see any of the current generation of pop singers give a live performance like this


----------



## DeepR

deggial said:


> mwahahaha! sorry, I meant :lol:


----------



## MagneticGhost

There's nout wrong with Cheese.
This is Baz at this best.


----------



## quack

Manilow, in his sparkly, cyber chicken suit reminded me: is Liberace still too naff for classical fans to admit liking? Umm i'm asking for a friend.


----------



## Couchie

Ebab said:


> Whitney Houston influenced a whole generation of singers, certainly _including_ Mariah Carey. Mariah Carey's debut album was a carbon copy of Houston's distinct singing style (OK, plus the whistle register) and musical style, also using her producers, mixed in a way that even trained ears could mistake Carey for Houston.
> 
> Not taking anything away from Mariah Carey's own merits (that she does have), but Houston had claimed the grounds that Carey could build on.
> 
> I'm not ashamed of adoring Whitney's talent, and that includes large frustrations caused by her ever-mainstream and often uninspired material. This voice had been meant for more.


In terms of influence for better or worse Mariah pioneered the R&B model (especially the art of featuring rappers) that is now employed ad-nauseum by virtually _all _R&B singers still to this day. Houston's music decidedly never moved beyond the 80's.


----------



## millionrainbows

Re: Barry Manilow, I will admit, the "American Bandstand" theme is good; he was a good arranger and pianist; his commercial jingles ("like a good neighbor, State Farm is there" and "You deserve a break today, so get up and get away, to McDonald's") are so benignly appropriate, and have already penetrated our consciousness (apologies to Adorno); _I never knew before this that I could feel such emotion for insurance or cheeseburgers! Sob! Boo hoo hoo...._


----------



## deggial

Couchie said:


> Houston's music decidedly never moved beyond the 80's.


probably correct, but '80s r'n'b > later r'n'b.


----------



## starry

ptr said:


> For me, it is sign of a mature person to be able to admit to guilty pleasures!
> 
> /ptr


I only have proud and completely innocent pleasures.


----------



## Ingélou

starry said:


> I only have proud and completely innocent pleasures.


Well done, you!


----------



## starry

MagneticGhost said:


> This is Baz at this best.


I don't agree. This is. Even some Chopin at the start.


----------



## Hoosier

Well, I hate to make _this_ my first post on this site. But as long as we're being honest: I love Nirvana, Stiff Little Fingers, and the Pixies. And O Fortuna. Have to cop to that one.


----------



## Sudonim

Boy, you people sure have awful taste in music. Everything _I_ like is top-drawer stuff and will endure eternally.

Even Supertramp.


----------



## KenOC

Sudonim said:


> Boy, you people sure have awful taste in music. Everything _I_ like is top-drawer stuff and will endure eternally.
> 
> Even Supertramp.


Funny that nobody's mentioned Lothar and the Hand People...


----------



## Ingélou

Well here goes, come clean - I still reach for the tissue box when I listen to this golden oldie!


----------



## Hoosier

One more confession: I actually like _Walk Away Renee_. (Will this get me banned?)


----------



## moody

quack said:


> Manilow, in his sparkly, cyber chicken suit reminded me: is Liberace still too naff for classical fans to admit liking? Umm i'm asking for a friend.


My friend told me to tell your friend ,he is certainly naff.


----------



## moody

MagneticGhost said:


> There's nout wrong with Cheese.
> This is Baz at this best.


I cannot believe it another northerner is this an invasion ?


----------



## Ingélou

moody said:


> I cannot believe it another northerner is this an invasion ?


Aye, reet, here we come, leaping over the becks, racing down the moorsides, clattering through the southern streets in our cantankerous clogs, by gum. Watch it, southerners!


----------



## Sudonim

Hoosier said:


> One more confession: I actually like _Walk Away Renee_. (Will this get me banned?)


Not as long as it's the Four Tops' rendition.


----------



## Taggart

Sudonim said:


> Not as long as it's the Four Tops' rendition.


Ah, I wondered how to describe their "performance".


----------



## quack

This is why I just don't get this thread, Roy Orbison, Carpenters, Melt Banana, _William Tell Overture_, now _Walk Away Renee_ that is a quality pop tune, no one should be embarrassed about liking that or any others. Especially not Roy Orbison, he was awesome, even if he did look dead most of the time.

People spend way too much time worrying about what other worrying might think. Chill out and have some deliciously naff banana chips.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> Funny that nobody's mentioned Lothar and the Hand People...


Who the hell was "Lothar and the Hand People", I'm not even game to go looking for them!

Don't sound pretty........


----------



## KenOC

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Who the hell was "Lothar and the Hand People", I'm not even game to go looking for them! Don't sound pretty........


Listen, then...but beware lest your soul, saturated by the ineffable effulgence of their music's glory, explode in a million sparkling shards of ecstatic agony!


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> Aye, reet, here we come, leaping over the becks, racing down the moorsides, clattering through the southern streets in our cantankerous clogs, by gum. Watch it, southerners!


Quite right---every Saturday night while eating their pies,


----------



## Xaltotun

I don't think I listen or like any ridiculous pieces. I'm much more ridiculous because of all the music I _don't_ listen to or listen "too little"... you know, the side of classical music that's outside the scope of German Romanticism.


----------



## science

I'm posing. I've never listened to that. But I bought it today, and I intend to like it.


----------



## Kieran

science said:


> I'm posing. I've never listened to that. But I bought it today, and I intend to like it.


There really oughta be a law...


----------



## ptr

starry said:


> I only have proud and completely innocent pleasures.


..dear I say, people without guilty pleasures are usually in denial, but You might well be the exception to the rule! 

/ptr


----------



## millionrainbows

quack said:


> ...no one should be embarrassed about liking that or any others. Especially not Roy Orbison, he was awesome, even if he did look dead most of the time.


That's so true; Roy Orbison wrote some of the best 3-minute operas out there. :lol:

The Three Tenors: Pavarotti, Placido Domingo, and that other guy.


----------



## Kivimees

No one has yet dared to claim to enjoy the music of the Partridge Family:


----------



## deggial

^ you're brave! that's truly dreadful. I must find some Liberace to cleanse my ears


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> Listen, then...but beware lest your soul, saturated by the ineffable effulgence of their music's glory, explode in a million sparkling shards of ecstatic agony!


Like the video clip, the rest sounds like Devo gone wrong......................
you summed it up well with ecstatic agony!


----------



## KenOC

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Like the video clip, the rest sounds like Devo gone wrong......................
> you summed it up well with ecstatic agony!


They've pulled it from YouTube, but keep your eyes open for "Midnight Ranger."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> They've pulled it from YouTube, but keep your eyes open for "Midnight Ranger."


I'll have a few stiff drinks first


----------



## KenOC

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'll have a few stiff drinks first


That may help... :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

quack said:


> no one should be embarrassed about liking that or any others. Especially not Roy Orbison, he was awesome, even if he did look dead most of the time.


On the contrary, I am sincerely not embarrassed by anything I enjoy listening to, if I was I wouldn't have posted in the first place. However, this thread presents us all with a good opportunity to introduce each other to "other sides" of our listening habits.


----------



## science

One of my college roommates was a genuine genius. Won the International Physics Olympiad. Well, I didn't compete, but as for the people who did, he beat them. Unlike the stereotypical genius, he had almost no quirks. He was just a friendly, funny guy, and very humble. Well, he did have a few quirks, and one was... 

The Carpenters. 

Drove me crazy. He was always like, "What? It's good music." For complicated reasons, I recently sent him the Eighth Blackbird disk of Rzewski. His response was brief and polite: "Thank you for the CD." Which is "WTFIWWY?" in his language.


----------



## KenOC

science said:


> His response was brief and polite: "Thank you for the CD."


:lol: At least he didn't say, "Thank you for the CD. I'll certainly lose no time listening to it."


----------



## Art Rock

science said:


> ]Well, he did have a few quirks, and one was...
> 
> The Carpenters.
> 
> Drove me crazy. He was always like, "What? It's good music."


And he was right.


----------



## cwarchc

This always takes me back, it's nostalgic innit?


----------



## millionrainbows

I recently bought my first Madonna CD. It was only a dollar, so why not? It has that song "Rain" which I like, and the video, too. She is like science-fiction to me, in a world of the future. Ok, now you can spank me, I've been a very bad élitist.


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


> Ok, now you can spank me


I think you'll find that making people sick is against the Forum Rules!


----------



## millionrainbows

Ow! Ow! Ow! Waaaahhh!!


----------



## Joris

Love me some old blink


----------



## clavichorder

Ridicule me for really getting into this work, if it so pleases you:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Next thing you know milliionrainbows will be confessing his love of The Archies, Ohio Express and oh my gosh! the 1910 Fruitgum Company!


----------



## KenOC

I've really been getting into this:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> I've really been getting into this:


your even sicker that millionrainbows

The competition is heating up..................


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> your even sicker that millionrainbows
> 
> The competition is heating up..................


And we haven't even mentioned Rod Stewart yet!

Oops...


----------



## millionrainbows

Kevin Pearson said:


> Next thing you know milliionrainbows will be confessing his love of The Archies, Ohio Express and oh my gosh! the 1910 Fruitgum Company!


I'd rather hear The Ohio Express than, say, Julius LaRosa. It's rumored that Joe Walsh was a member. "Yummy, Yummy, Yummy" was a good pop song.

The 1910 Fruitgum Company's hits were "Simon Says" and "1-2-3 Red Light," which featured that cheezy Farfisa combo organ sound.

The Archies, the first "virtual band," had the #1 pop hit in 1968 with "Sugar, sugar," co-written by Andy Kim, which sold over six million copies and went gold.

Do I "love" them? For what they are, and what they accomplished in the pop context of "Bubblegum" music, I acknowledge the purity of this music, and consider it to be one of the highest artistic achievements of Mankind, rivaling Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, The Sistine Chapel, The Pieta, and the paintings of Leonardo Da Vinci. I admit it, I'm an élitist.
:lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

For $1.99 at Goodwill...The Spin Doctors, _Pocketful of Kryptonite._ I enjoyed their early MTV video, and always wondered why, and what else they could do. Now I know; they're 3-piece with a vocalist. The drummer is real good, and the guitar player has to sound really full to keep the momentum going, but somehow he does it, even with a solo or two thrown in. Should I be ridiculed?


----------



## Kleinzeit

................................................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

cwarchc said:


> This always takes me back, it's nostalgic innit?


Holy cow, time-warp to when I use to watch Boomerang! More than 10 years ago!


----------



## millionrainbows

I used to tune-in to _Saved By The Bell_ just to meditate on Elizabeth Berkley. I found her fascinating, and followed her to _Showgirls._


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> For $1.99 at Goodwill...The Spin Doctors, _Pocketful of Kryptonite._ I enjoyed their early MTV video, and always wondered why, and what else they could do. Now I know; they're 3-piece with a vocalist. The drummer is real good, and the guitar player has to sound really full to keep the momentum going, but somehow he does it, even with a solo or two thrown in. Should I be ridiculed?


So sorry MR, but I could never get on with the SD's goodtime Indie/funk-lite vibe. Too often they came uncomfortably close to sounding like the Red Hot Chili Peppers' well-behaved cousins for my liking. I especially tired of those brisk, over-busy RAT-ta-ta-TAT snare drum patterns which seemed to spread like a rampant fungus amongst Indie-style bands (especially the 'Madchester' lot) during the late 80s and 90s.

However, you say you like Grand Funk Railroad - now your talking...


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> So sorry MR, but I could never get on with the SD's goodtime Indie/funk-lite vibe. Too often they came uncomfortably close to sounding like the Red Hot Chili Peppers' well-behaved cousins for my liking. I especially tired of those brisk, over-busy RAT-ta-ta-TAT snare drum patterns which seemed to spread like a rampant fungus amongst Indie-style bands (especially the 'Madchester' lot) during the late 80s and 90s.
> 
> However, you say you like Grand Funk Railroad - now your talking...


One man's meat is another man's anathema! Ain't it wonderful. Those Spin Doctors were like a "cleaned-up" Chili Peppers, without having to look at Anthony Keidis' bare chest, and the homo-erotic undertones between him and Flea. Great taste, less filling!


----------



## CypressWillow

KenOC said:


> I've really been getting into this:


What?! Makes one want to scratch one's own eyes out. Yow! 
Surely these are men in drag? Is it a hoax? What's the story? 
Does one even want to know?


----------



## deggial

^ hey, I think the one in the middle is cute


----------



## deggial

millionrainbows said:


> I used to tune-in to _Saved By The Bell_ *just to meditate* on Elizabeth Berkley.[/I]


I like your terminology, I might steal it


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> I used to tune-in to _Saved By The Bell_ just to meditate on Elizabeth Berkley. I found her fascinating, and followed her to _Showgirls._


If you'd said Dustin Diamond, _then_ I'd be concerned.


----------



## KenOC

CypressWillow said:


> What?! Makes one want to scratch one's own eyes out. Yow!
> Surely these are men in drag? Is it a hoax? What's the story?
> Does one even want to know?


The in-depth story of the Faith Tones! Even has a video of the album.

http://jbw53191.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-faith-tones.html


----------



## Kleinzeit

So, the Faith-Tones, left to right:

Same-sex marriage.
Stalker of NASA moon astronaut lover.
Died of a parasitic fetus twin.

By a hair, more worthy of a bio-pic than the Shaggs.

Thank you for the information KenOC. Thank you.


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> The in-depth story of the Faith Tones! Even has a video of the album.
> 
> http://jbw53191.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-faith-tones.html


Great story. I'm sure there's a lot of fiction there. But then again, I'd have a hard time believing those hairdos if I hadn't seen some of those myself.


----------



## NightHawk

You're not gonna get any ridicule from me, I would add Hans Zimmer's Suite of Music from his movie soundtrack _The Thin Red Line_, Radiohead, Gillian Welch, Kings of Leon, any of the opera overture of Rossini, Tales from the Vienna Woods, and the list is very long. I used to think of them as 'guilty pleasures', but not any more.



millionrainbows said:


> The Blue Danube, Barber of Seville themes, De Beers Diamond Music, William Tell Overture, The Carpenters, Grand Funk Railroad, Peer Gynt Suite...


----------



## PetrB

Manxfeeder said:


> If you'd said Dustin Diamond, _then_ I'd be concerned.


Polytonal :: polyamorous :: atonal :: asexual. 
Who cares?


----------



## millionrainbows

Kleinzeit said:


> So, the Faith-Tones, left to right:
> 
> Died of a parasitic fetus twin.


The shriveled fetus-twin is actually concealed up in the hair-do. Connected at the brain, it couldn't be severed...


----------



## Manxfeeder

PetrB said:


> Polytonal :: polyamorous :: atonal :: asexual.
> Who cares?


I'm just saying, he was playing the character designed not to end up on a poster, unlike the other characters. Of course, Screech did end up with Tori Spelling on the show, so go figure.


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> Too often (The Spin Doctors) came uncomfortably close to sounding like the Red Hot Chili Peppers' well-behaved cousins for my liking. However, you say you like Grand Funk Railroad - now your talking...


Hmm...Chili Peppers, with the shirtless Anthony Kiedis and Flea, and Grand Funk Railroad, with Mark Farner in his shirtless splendor...I detect homo-erotic undertones here. :lol:


----------



## deggial

NightHawk said:


> Kings of Leon, any of the opera overture of Rossini.


only the overtures? Rossini wrote some wickedly funny stuff at impressive speed. Kings of Leon on the other hand... :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> Hmm...Chili Peppers, with the shirtless Anthony Kiedis and Flea, and Grand Funk Railroad, with Mark Farner in his shirtless splendor...I detect homo-erotic undertones here. :lol:


Har-de-har. Just as well I never mentioned Iggy Pop and Bon Scott in addition, then! :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> Har-de-har. Just as well I never mentioned Iggy Pop and Bon Scott in addition, then! :tiphat:


You've heard of the 80's band _Men Without Hats?_ Farner, kiedis, and Iggy should form a band _Men Without Shirts. _:lol:


----------



## Cosmos

...I'm a 19 year old young man and Beyonce is my guilty pleasure. Oh the shame


----------



## millionrainbows

Cosmos said:


> ...I'm a 19 year old young man and Beyonce is my guilty pleasure. Oh the shame


That's quite alright, considering I'm 60 and yearn for her as well. The music, I mean...I like Madonna, too.


----------



## Air

There was this week about three months ago that I was addicted to the song Diamonds by Rihanna. I would even hum it to myself, much to the dismay (and confusion) of my friends and family.

Thank God it ended in a week.


----------



## millionrainbows

I like that song "One Woman Army." The video is great, as well.


----------



## Mahlerian

Air said:


> There was this week about three months ago that I was addicted to the song Diamonds by Rihanna. I don't even know why.
> 
> Thank God it ended in a week.


We here at TC are proud of those in our community who can work through their own insanity.


----------



## Air

Mahlerian said:


> We here at TC are proud of those in our community who can work through their own insanity.


Then I should tell you about my "Christian metal" days.

Those were the times.

I can't believe I was willing to listen to such terribly constructed music.


----------



## millionrainbows

Insanity...that's just jokes of realities which are not compatible with a society that no longer believes in humanity. Ha ha...


----------



## Kevin Pearson

KenOC said:


> The in-depth story of the Faith Tones! Even has a video of the album.
> 
> http://jbw53191.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-faith-tones.html


As I was reading through that post on the Faith Tones I was scratching my head thinking to myself that "this can't be real". However, it's pretty obvious a lot of readers of his blog didn't see the little caption at the end of the article that says:

(Please note: The preceding article was an exercise in fictional creative writing.)

It was an interesting read but all baloney! LOL

Kevin


----------



## science

Listening to the Boskovsky Strauss family music reminded me of this thread! We've got some newbies here, so it's time for a bump.


----------



## hpowders

A typical piece to listen to for a classical music novice is Prokofiev's First Symphony (Classical).

I find it the best and most unpretentious of all the Prokofiev Seven Symphonies.

I couldn't care less what anybody else thinks. So ridicule me for it!!


----------



## science

hpowders said:


> A typical piece to listen to for a classical music novice is Prokofiev's First Symphony (Classical).
> 
> I find it the best and most unpretentious of all the Prokofiev Seven Symphonies.
> 
> I couldn't care less what anybody else thinks. So ridicule me for it!!


I wouldn't dare!

The sixth is ok too....


----------



## Dim7

hpowders said:


> A typical piece to listen to for a classical music novice is Prokofiev's First Symphony (Classical).
> 
> I find it the best and most unpretentious of all the Prokofiev Seven Symphonies.
> 
> I couldn't care less what anybody else thinks. So ridicule me for it!!


I find Peter and the Wolf to be the best work by Prokofiev. Beat that


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> I find Peter and the Wolf to be the best work by Prokofiev. Beat that


Okay. You asked for it. Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!Ha! Ha! (I would have typed more Ha's but my ribbon ran out of ink).


----------



## hpowders

Last night, very, very late, with windows tightly shut, shades drawn, dog and neighbors soundly asleep.....

I played the Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2. I couldn't help it. I find it to be a most entertaining concerto in the big bold Russian Romantic tradition.

So ridicule me!!


----------



## Badinerie

Occasionally I will play as loud as I can get away with Voelker's "A Hunt in the Black Forest"Complete whith Whips Coconuts tweets anvils Dogs and the Orchestra cheering at the end.........


----------



## Haydn man

I think the Bee Gees wrote some fantastic disco pop songs
Going out to pick up youngest son and think I will play them loudly on the way.

Oh the shame!


----------



## OFecteau

1)Metalachi: "Living on a Prayer" This world is just a better place with a mariachi version of the Bon Jovi standard.

2) Those Darned Accordions: their version of any Jimi Hendrix song. If you have ever heard these guys, or Buckwheat Zydeco live, you know an amplified accordion can make your sternum throb.

But if I am going for the win:
3) Gordon Lightfoot: "Don Quixote". And I'm not even Canadian.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Do I get ridiculed for liking the theme and variations from the _Trout Quintet_?


----------



## KenOC

MoonlightSonata said:


> Do I get ridiculed for liking the theme and variations from the _Trout Quintet_?


Scorned, shunned, and siridapidated!


----------



## ahammel

MoonlightSonata said:


> Do I get ridiculed for liking the theme and variations from the _Trout Quintet_?


Are there people who don't like the theme and variations from the Trout Quintet? You astonish me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

CypressWillow said:


> What?! Makes one want to scratch one's own eyes out. Yow!
> Surely these are men in drag? Is it a hoax? What's the story?
> Does one even want to know?


The one on the right looks like the bass guitarist from the appalling Freddy & The Dreamers...


----------



## science

ahammel said:


> Are there people who don't like the theme and variations from the Trout Quintet? You astonish me.


It's possible that we would ridicule someone for liking something that we like. I call that kind of thing, "How to get through a boring Monday."


----------



## EdwardBast

hpowders said:


> Last night, very, very late, with windows tightly shut, shades drawn, dog and neighbors soundly asleep.....
> 
> I played the Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2. I couldn't help it. I find it to be a most entertaining concerto in the big bold Russian Romantic tradition.
> 
> So ridicule me!!


No one did and I felt sorry for you, so: Why, you festering gob, how could you listen to such … Oh, wait a minute, that's abuse. Sorry.

Always liked that single-movement G minor piano sonata.

Edit: Hey, I have that concerto on CD! Think I'll give it a spin - just to see how fast the squirrels duck.


----------



## Guest

I like Asian classical music...

























All three of these albums are quite good! Now ridicule me!!!


----------



## science

Icarus said:


> I like Asian classical music...
> 
> View attachment 62267
> 
> 
> View attachment 62268
> 
> 
> View attachment 62269
> 
> 
> All three of these albums are quite good! Now ridicule me!!!


Now that I have quoted this post, you won't easily be able to take it back.

Good luck on the talkclassical dating scene now, buddy!


----------



## Guest

Meh... no problem. I'll just pull out my secret weapon...


----------



## science

I'm not sullying my quote tags with that.


----------



## millionrainbows

Latest CD acquisitions:
Babes In Toyland
Reader's Digest 2-CD compilations, of Religious Music and Patriotic Music, including Kate Smith's 'God Bless America'
and Lee Greenwood's 'God Bless the USA'
Walter Brennan solo CD
Madonna's 'American Life'


----------



## DiesIraeCX

The title of this thread still makes me laugh out loud. 

:lol: <--- that's me


----------



## hpowders

I enjoy Prokofiev's First Symphony over any by Beethoven.

How is this thread different from Classical Music Confessional?

The problem is if you do what the OP requires, one easily becomes a violator of the User Agreement.


----------



## Richard8655

How about Donna Diana overture (Sgt. Preston of the Yukon)? Talk about dating ourselves. No, no shame here.


----------



## mstar

hpowders said:


> Last night, very, very late, with windows tightly shut, shades drawn, dog and neighbors soundly asleep.....
> 
> I played the Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2. I couldn't help it. I find it to be a most entertaining concerto in the big bold Russian Romantic tradition.
> 
> So ridicule me!!


I just spent a few seconds or so wondering how on earth you could play a piano concerto all by yourself in your house. 
Then it hit me.


----------



## Bellinilover

Wow, am I glad to have discovered this thread! Now I can confess that I love _Les Miserables_, _The Phantom of the Opera_, and _Miss Saigon_.


----------



## KenOC

I admit to an unseemly fondness for "Midnight Ranger" by Lothar and the Hand People. Let the obligatory pummeling begin.


----------



## Pugg

I do like Jesus Christ Superstar and Tommy from the Who.


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> I do like Jesus Christ Superstar and Tommy from the Who.


Post of the day :angel:


----------



## Strange Magic

I like Disco. Always have. Always will.


----------



## scratchgolf

millionrainbows said:


> The Blue Danube, Barber of Seville themes, De Beers Diamond Music, William Tell Overture, The Carpenters, Grand Funk Railroad, Peer Gynt Suite...


You are banned and I will NOT laugh


----------



## Tallisman

millionrainbows said:


> Hey, i like this music: Now ridicule me:
> The Blue Danube, Barber of Seville themes, De Beers Diamond Music, William Tell Overture, The Carpenters, Grand Funk Railroad, Peer Gynt Suite...


gladly sir :tiphat: you're taste is despicable

just joking.

or am I?

eh.


----------



## Lisztian

I enjoyed a live performance of Jesus Christ Superstar the other day


----------



## scratchgolf

When Million Rainbows returns, he will send me a PM, and I will answer him. He knows more that we realize.


----------



## Botschaft

That's alright, millionrainbows; just as long as you don't listen to some degenerate, atonal nonsense you're a perfectly respectable individual.


----------



## scratchgolf

Improbus said:


> That's alright, millionrainbows; just as long as you don't listen to some degenerate, atonal nonsense you're a perfectly respectable individual.


I see the irony here. He will too.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I like Life Cereal and my name is not even Mikey.

And I like Ike.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> I admit to an unseemly fondness for "Midnight Ranger" by Lothar and the Hand People. Let the obligatory pummeling begin.


How about the Beethoven variations.....................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I play A walk in the Black Forest - just to annoy the Neighbours


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky : Overture 1812 (Full, Choral) - Ashkenazy*


----------



## Roger Knox

*Neglected British Invaders*

from Herman's Hermits, the very first album I ever bought -- 

Mrs. Brown You've got a Lovely Daughter
Can't You Feel My Heartbeat

Anything by Rick Astley . . .


----------



## Pugg

Roger Knox said:


> from Herman's Hermits, the very first album I ever bought --
> 
> Mrs. Brown You've got a Lovely Daughter
> Can't You Feel My Heartbeat
> 
> Anything by Rick Astley . . .


That must be "classics" in a different way then.


----------



## hpowders

mstar said:


> I just spent a few seconds or so wondering how on earth you could play a piano concerto all by yourself in your house.
> Then it hit me.


Yes. I admit to being guilty of writing "playing" a piano concerto when "listening" to a piano concerto was what I actually meant.

That comes from an earlier time when "playing" a record on a Victrola was acceptable lingo.


----------



## Botschaft




----------



## DeepR

Synthwave music can be nice. Lots of synths. 80s, Miami Vice, fast cars, neon lights, beach babes, shoulderpads, mullets.... those are the kind of vibes you get from the music.


----------



## Roger Knox

Pugg said:


> That must be "classics" in a different way then.


Well I had already taken classical piano lessons for several years. But these songs were more about going to the school sock-hop (dance), age 13.

Oh . . . I like *Celine Dion* too.


----------



## Merl

Grand Funk Railroad....now that was a band - An American Band!


----------



## waldvogel

As a Canadian, it is bound in your genes. Spend enough time playing hockey, drinking beer, and wandering the streets at -20C and suddenly an adenine-thymine bond snaps, and you're changed forever. Enough to think that this is genuine poetry:

Well the girls are out to bingo and the boys are gettin stinko
We think no more of Inco on a Sudbury Saturday Night
The glasses they will tinkle while our eyes begin to twinkle
And we think no more of Inco on a Sudbury Saturday Night


Ladies and gentlemen, this is Stompin' Tom Connors... singing about our national pastime.


----------



## Pugg

Roger Knox said:


> Well I had already taken classical piano lessons for several years. But these songs were more about going to the school sock-hop (dance), age 13.
> 
> Oh . . . I like *Celine Dion* too.


Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the heart does go on
Once more you open the door
And you're here in my heart and my heart will go on and on…


----------



## brianvds

Pugg said:


> Near, far, wherever you are
> I believe that the heart does go on
> Once more you open the door
> And you're here in my heart and my heart will go on and on…


And now we all know where Jack Frost came from...










Well, since I haven't said anything in the thread yet, let me confess a certain liking for that Thomas Kinkade of music, Ludovico Einaudi...


----------



## Roger Knox

waldvogel said:


> Spend enough time playing hockey, drinking beer, and wandering the streets at -20C ...


As a Canadian please don't remind me of this! Now you have triggered my ridicule gene ...

I burp in your general direction.


----------

